# Harry's chicken satay with lettuce leaves



## Harry Cobean (Aug 27, 2012)

this one is soooooo easy to make & only has a few ingredients.i saw steven raichlen(aka ned flanders!)cook this one on primal grill....i do like that guy..a great cook who explodes the myths/mystique around bbq...well i think so anyway!!so,i thinks to meself,harry(that's not me real name by the way)but i thought harry you could do that....of course i ain't got a field full of grills & smokers but i have got "the beast".the only bit of "designer" cookware i own....bring out the jamie oliver/tefal hard anodised griddle.....bring it on ned!!i used chicken "mini fillets(the long teardrop shaped piece of meat from the back of the breast fillet...buy them in packs over here) 'cos they look pretty on the bamboo skewers but you could use chicken breast sliced on the diagonal across the grain & threaded onto the skewers as mr raichlen did.
THE INGREDIENTS
a)whole chicken mini fillets or skinless breast slices,sliced about 0.25inch(6mm)thick on the diagonal across the grain
b)400ml(14oz)can coconut milk
c)2 heaped tsps turmeric
d)3 or 4 garlic cloves peeled & grated...i used my microplane to get it to almost a puree
e)tablespoon clear runny honey
f)2tbls fish sauce...could try light soy sauce if you don't like fish sauce but i've never tried it...might next time just to see
g)juice of a lime
h)small romaine or little gem lettuce leaves.one for each skewer...i used red gem...pretty!
i)ready made peanut satay sauce...they are so good these days...guilty pleasure time!why make your own imo?
j)cucumber finely diced...quantity depends on numbers
THE METHOD
1)thread your chicken onto skewers
2)mix b) to g) very thoroughly
3)put chicken skewers in a container & cover with marinade
4)refrigerate for at least two hours..you will notice that the marinade acts like a brine & firms up your meat(oooh err matron!)which makes turning the skewers easier.mr raichlen said 1hour...i don't think that's long enough imo
5)get your griddle/grill smokin' hot & oil the bars
6)take the skewers out of the marinade & drain.DISCARD MARINADE
7)cook your chicken...2 to 3 mins per side should do it.
TO SERVE
1)place a  chicken skewer in each leaf
TO EAT
a)holding the chook gently with leaf,slide out skewer,top with peanut sauce & diced cuke,wrap leaf around chook á lá peking duck pancake
b)ENJOY!!
HARRY'S NOTE
to be fair this is really something i would serve with other dishes as it is a very light meal,more of a "snackette".
another incredibly healthy dish as the only fat/oil is a teensy bit from the coconut milk & from oiling the bars...practically nil


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 27, 2012)

ps...just thought i might try making the marinade with the kara coconut milk that i used in my thai yellow curry
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f21/harrys-thai-yellow-curry-surf-n-turf-81393.html
and the garlic in the photo is a single clove variety,which is equivalent to 3 or 4 cloves....just incase some eagle eye spotted it!!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 29, 2012)

Looks great H


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 29, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> Looks great H


thanks hun!


----------

